# Prizes for the Navarre Fishing Rodeo are up on the website!



## NavarreFishingRodeo (Aug 5, 2015)

Prizes are up on the web page. Some kick-ass Yeti coolers for first-place. Additionally, Mojo is sponsoring this year. So... for the first 200 paid entries, you get a long sleeve Mojo Tech shirt ($40 value). Plus, as an organizer, I know that for some of the second place categories there will be some cool Yeti Ramblers in store. Also, we have got some cool door prizes, but I can't spill the beans about those yet. :thumbsup:

Here's the Navarre Fishing Rodeo website: http://www.navarrefishingrodeo.com/


----------



## LibertyBelle1326 (Aug 29, 2014)

How do you know if your in the 200 range?


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo (Aug 5, 2015)

LibertyBelle1326 said:


> How do you know if your in the 200 range?


I would go ahead and sign up to compete. (It's cheaper that way if you do anyways.) But to answer your question, once the number of shirts starts winding down, there will be a warning posted on the official Navarre Rodeo website. We gotcha covered, buddy! No worries! We've already had a good number of folks start to buy their tickets though. So in my opinion, it would be best to sign up early.


----------



## LibertyBelle1326 (Aug 29, 2014)

Signed up this morning


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I couldn't find the entry fee on the site. What's it cost?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Yakavelli said:


> I couldn't find the entry fee on the site. What's it cost?


From the website:


$35
until 11:59 p.m.
September 14

$45
as of
September 15

Kid’s 12 and under free – and must fish in the Jr. Angler division unless they paid an entry fee of $35 or above.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks


----------

